# API Super Ich Cure Powder



## tinarose9124 (Jun 14, 2013)

Ok so I have officially lost five tetras to Ich but everyone else seems to be doing good ( I have found one spot on one of my khuli loaches) . I have only been using the API Super Ich for three days so far and it says after 48 hours the tank should be ich free but my question is, how long after that should I continue to use the ich to make sure it is all gone???


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

I would keep meds in tank for at least one week.Ich comes and goes in cycles and many have been fooled for the three day transforming(in the substrate).Here's a link to how ich lives.
Ich | The Skeptical Aquarist
Vacumming the substrate is very important and while doing that changing water and re dosing the meds.
Good luck.


----------

